# Ohio Blast



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

Here is a few pics of some storage units I plow.......


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

foxfire, are you looking for any help this winter ? iam from the mentor area.. 
thank you.


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

also stay in madison..


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

looking goood, that snow looks perfect nice and light.....payup


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice Fox We do storage units to limited areas to put the WHITE STAY ISN'T THERE.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

Yes not a lot of room to stack, If you think that is bad you should see one of my gas stations I do, Fot those of you that live in the area I am talking about BP, Rt 20 and 5 points......


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Fox, I know where you are talking about. Man those are some big piles of snow!!! I am running out of room as well on some of my accounts


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

thermos;363954 said:


> Fox, I know where you are talking about. Man those are some big piles of snow!!! I am running out of room as well on some of my accounts


Send some over here to Northern, NJ! I still haven't been able to plow even once, I've got plenty of room for piles of snow!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

mkwl, you should see the mountain of snow at my dad's house. He doesnt have a big drive, and I push all of the snow to one side. The pile is probably as high as the gutters on the side of the garage!!!


----------



## jrich01 (Nov 24, 2003)

Foxfire;363649 said:


> Here is a few pics of some storage units I plow.......


which storage units are these. Im from bula myself.. cant figure out which ones they are haha.


----------

